# Dingy Swallowtail Butterfly



## Wasp1 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been after a butterfly shot for quite a long time.
Finally I got one but it wasn't in any mood to stop moving so I had to get what I could while it was around.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Wasp1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for your comment LarryLomona.
I have a way to go in the insect macro world of photography but its a start.


----------

